
Stanford is facing significant financial pressures - mmq
https://twitter.com/Stanford/status/1252988492927217664
======
Rafuino
The key point in the thread is that they're giving back their CARES Act
funding as they know smaller colleges need it more than they do. Stanford has
a $26B+ endowment... they'll be just fine.

Harvard, on the other hand, has a ~$41B endowment, and last I read they're
taking the CARES Act funding. They're taking a lot of heat for not returning
the funding, instead saying they'll "use 100% of it for students." Stanford is
taking the higher road here.

------
masonic
Stanford has a _$27 billion endowment_ , having _doubled_ in the last decade
alone.

